# He's marking on the carpet!



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon just turned 7 months. He's potty trained. But because he's not neutered yet (vet said he's still too small and to wait another month or so), he's been marking a few spots on the carpet in our bedroom for the past few weeks. There are these 2 specific areas that are his favorites. I'd clean/blot/soak the areas with Nature's Miracle but he always comes back. Somestimes I'd put boxes on the spot and he would stop. Once I removed the boxes, he's marking again. What to do?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would neuter him ASAP! His hormones are starting to flow and now is a good time to get it done. They can be neutered anytime after 2lbs or 12 weeks old. I'm sure Napoleon is over 2lbs. lol

Take him back to Potty Training 101. If you're unable to supervise him 100%, then he must go in a crate or ex-pen (whichever you use). When he does go potty in the right spot, praise him like crazy & give him a tiny treat. Slowly, over time, give him more freedom. It sounds like he has regressed (which can happen right around his age) and needs a refresher course.

You may want to try soaking the "spot" better before scrubbing it. Make sure you use enough solution to soak down into the carpet pad.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First of all have the vet check a urine sample for infection. Inappropriate urination can be a sign of a UTI. 

Next, housetraining 101! If he is not supervised in that area, then he shouldn't be there. Tossing toys or a food bowl in the area can help deter. Some dogs dislike the smell of vinegar (which you can clean the carpet with diluted in water).


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I really do think he's regressed or perhaps he's testing his independence (and my patience). He's not even coming everytime he's called now--but that's another topic. I usually had my previous boys neutered at around 6-6 1/2 months. I'm going to talk to the vet again. He's 2 3/4 lbs. He's humping everything insight and now marking! I'll do the potty 101 again. He's great on our first floor and everywhere else. It's just the bedroom that he's fascinated with. I'll soak the area with NM again and put some vinegar on it afterwards. Hope this works!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 3 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800533


> I would neuter him ASAP! His hormones are starting to flow and now is a good time to get it done. They can be neutered anytime after 2lbs or 12 weeks old. I'm sure Napoleon is over 2lbs. lol
> 
> Take him back to Potty Training 101. If you're unable to supervise him 100%, then he must go in a crate or ex-pen (whichever you use). When he does go potty in the right spot, praise him like crazy & give him a tiny treat. Slowly, over time, give him more freedom. It sounds like he has regressed (which can happen right around his age) and needs a refresher course.
> 
> You may want to try soaking the "spot" better before scrubbing it. Make sure you use enough solution to soak down into the carpet pad. [/B]


 :goodpost: I agree! Once the habit has been established, it is really hard to break them of it. I'd get him neutered asap.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I think you have been given great advice. I am sorry you are going through this I would be upset too. In the meantime, perhaps a temporary use of a belly band when he is roaming in that room?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Just called our vet. She wants us to come on by this afternoon to check Napoleon's weight and assess if it'd be safe to neuter him. I know she wants to be careful but he's also teething badly and has a hard time eating so it'd great if she could remove his loose baby teeth too. I hope she'll think he's ready.


----------

